# Manage-Sieve-Protokoll Dovecot 2, ISPConfig 3



## worfinator (19. Juli 2013)

Tag zusammen!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Ich habe das Manage-Sieve-Protokoll unter Dovecot 2 aktiviert. So weit 1a. 
Legt man per Manage-Sieve-Protokoll eine Filter-Regel an, so wird diese als Symlink unter .sieve im Maildir gespeichert. Total super.

Dummer Weise scheint auch das ISPConfig 3 Anspruch auf die .sieve-Datei zu erheben. Da werden unter anderem Forwardings und der SPAM-Filter drüber realisert.
ISPConfig 3 schreibt die .sieve-Datei direkt ins Maildir ohne Symlink.

Und da kommen sich  Manage-Sieve und ISPConfig jetzt ins Gehege.
Irgendwer schlaue Vorschläge, wie man das in den Griff bekommt?

Das Manage-Sieve-Protokoll ist mir wichtig. Meinetwegen kann ISPConfig auf Sieve verzichten, aber wüsste jetzt nicht, wie man das abstellen kann.
Gibt es hier irgendeinen sinnvollen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2013)

Du kannst z.B. den Symlink für das maildeliver Plugin in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-enabled löschen.


----------



## worfinator (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Till!

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! Ich habe das jetzt mal gemacht.
Scheinbar wird die .sieve Datei nun nicht mehr angelegt.
Das würde dann ja tatsächlich die Kollision lösen.

Bei "eigene Regeln" ist nun nur noch ein Freitextfeld. Bei E-Mail-Filter gibt es aber noch "Spam E-Mails in das Junk Verzeichnis verschieben". Das wird doch dann nun nicht mehr funktionieren, oder?
Oder wird das nun ohne sieve realisiert? Funktioniert die Out of Office-Mitteilung nun noch? Was geht alles nicht mehr, durch das Löschen des Sym-Links?

Grüße,
Marc.


----------



## worfinator (19. Juli 2013)

Man könnte in ISPConfig auch noch eigene Filter anlegen...vermutlich würde hier dann aber nichts passieren, oder?


----------



## worfinator (19. Juli 2013)

So wie ich das sehe, funktioniert das Feld zweiter Empfänger dann schon mal nicht mehr.


----------



## worfinator (19. Juli 2013)

Moin Till,

ich habe mich nun mal _etwas_ in die PHP-Quelltexte eingelesen.

Ich vermute durch das Löschen des Sym-Links dürften folgende Funktionalitäten verloren gehen:
1. Mailkonto mir mehr als einem Empfänger (da über sieve-Regel realisiert)
2. Mails in Junk-Order verschieben (da über sieve-Regel realisiert)
3. Out of Office Reply erstellen (da über sieve-Regel realisiert)
4. Mail-Filter über ISPConfig erstellen (da über sieve-Regel realisiert)

Ist das alles, oder hab ich noch etwas vergessen?
Das fände ich jetzt nicht schlimm, das könnte man über Manage-Sieve ja alles leicht über eigene Filter-Regeln nachbauen.

Was mich etwas stört:
Durch das Auskommentieren wird zwar die .sieve-Datei nicht mehr geschrieben. Allerdings sind alle Funktionalitäten 1. bis 4. in ispconfig noch
sichtbar als würden sie funktionieren.
Ich hab mich grad quer in die Interface-Dateien geschaut und dachte mir ich hau mal eben die 2-3 entsprechenden Dateien raus oder ersetze sie gegen leere. So einfach scheint das aber nicht zu sein...
Welche Dateien müsste ich denn da bearbeiten? PHP-Kenntnisse wären durchaus vorhanden, da scheitert es jetzt nicht dran.

Oder gibt es noch eine einfachere Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Grüße,
Marc.


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2013)

> Ist das alles, oder hab ich noch etwas vergessen?


Ich denke dass ist alles.



> Welche Dateien müsste ich denn da bearbeiten? PHP-Kenntnisse wären durchaus vorhanden, da scheitert es jetzt nicht dran.


Du müsstest wahrscheinlich die mail_user.tform.inc.php anpassen sowie die mail_user_edit-php plus das dazugehörige HTML template.


----------



## worfinator (19. Juli 2013)

Moin Till!

Vielen Dank für deine grandiose Unterstützung. Um die Stelle zu finden hätte ich wohl ewig gebraucht.

Ich hab nun in mail_user.tform.php erstmal die Tabs auskommentiert.
Das hat schon auch schon direkt funktioniert. Ohne die Tabs sind auch keine nicht funktionierenden Features mehr da.
In der mail_user_edit.php hab ich jetzt erstmal nichts gemacht, auch nicht an den Templates.

Werd mal dran bleiben...vielen Dank nochmal auf jeden Fall!


----------



## worfinator (19. Juli 2013)

Zusatz:
Wie von Till angeregt hab ich grad auch nochmal die mail_user_mailbox_edit.htm durchleuchtet und dort das Eingabefeld für die CC-Mails gelöscht.

Bist jetzt alles gut


----------

